# Yao Ming had surgery for injury



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I was just at the 2nd meeting between the Mavericks summer
league team and the Chinese National team. Just before the
game was to start they announced that Yao Ming had sustained
and injury and had had surgery and would not be playing in the
game.

They did not give any more details. I sure hope he is O.K.

The fact that they said the injury required surgery made me think
that it could be something serious.

Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

yea i heard he had an ingrown toenail and they had to remove it. nothing serious i think.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Good he can use the rest. [strike]Stupid china[/strike].


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Good he can use the rest. [strike]Stupid china[/strike].


hey hey don't diss china now, although I'm totally against the way they're handling Yao and other athletes as well... but yah I'm glad he's getting some rest as well

by the way how did Yi Jianlian do today?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> hey hey don't diss china now, although I'm totally against the way they're handling Yao and other athletes as well... but yah I'm glad he's getting some rest as well
> ...


Can only find an article I can't translate.

=(


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Box Score, Game 2


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

They got stomped without Yao 
Harris played well, doesnt show his TOs tho. Gonna have to work on those FTs


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Devin Harris was the star of those games


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> hey hey don't diss china now, although I'm totally against the way they're handling Yao and other athletes as well... but yah I'm glad he's getting some rest as well
> ...


Why shouldn't I diss china? Their government constantly squanders a beautiful culture by making it restrictive, creating unreal xenphobia, abusing smaller nations ( such as Taiwan) and violating human rights. 

Sorry, that country desreves no respect for anything. Remember the Mavs pick? Of course you don't because China decided his future for him, ridiculous.

Remember their salary "agreement" with Yao? As if they deserve a penny for his efforts. Remember the hate campaign against Zhizhi?

I hope Yi Jian Lan either defects or becomes very outspoken otherwise he will be exploited as well.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't I diss china? Their government constantly squanders a beautiful culture by making it restrictive, creating unreal xenphobia, abusing smaller nations ( such as Taiwan) and violating human rights.
> ...


There are just some cultural differences you will not understand about China. By no means do I agree with what China does politically, and especially with the way they deal with their athletes competing internationally, but this is the way their system is (communism), and change will come around gradually.

I don't want to get into a political debate, but it's important to respect other cultures. Be greatful that Yao and other Chinese athletes are even able to compete internationally at all. It wasn't too long ago that the Americans and Soviets were boycotting each other's Olympics.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow to bad the Mavs SUMMER LEAGUE TEAM can take on the CHINESE NATIONAL TEAM. Thats sad, USA better kick some ***.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> There are just some cultural differences you will not understand about China. By no means do I agree with what China does politically, and especially with the way they deal with their athletes competing internationally, but this is the way their system is (communism), and change will come around gradually.
> ...


I compeletly aware of any culture differences between mainland chinese and whatever you think my heritage is. That's not what I am talking about.


Reread my post again, at no point does it lambaste Chinese culture. Again, that's not what I am talking about. Ironic that you would defend China yet preach " respect for cultures". It's borderline hypocritic.

I won't derail this thread any further but, if you decide to defend China, be prepared to read more carefully.


As for these games, is Josh Howard covering Yi ? If so he is such the super star in the making.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I compeletly aware of any culture differences between mainland chinese and whatever you think my heritage is. That's not what I am talking about.
> ...


c'mon Knicksbiggestfan, I've always liked u as a poster. Just sensed a lot of hate there from your last post so thought I'd play devil's advocate. No intent to stir up controversy whatsoever.

With all the size China has I'm pretty sure Yi played SF, so Howard would have been defending him. Aside from the 2nd gamw where he got in major foul trouble, he looked pretty impressive in the stat sheet (9pts 1st game, 11pts 2nd game), keeping in mind he's still only 16 and playing against the big boys. This guy's gonna be one helluva player.

But as of right now, team China is nothing without Yao. Think about it, Mengke Bateer is the only other guy in the NBA right now and he's a regular bench warmer. China's got a few up and comers other than Yi though, so they'll be a much better team by 2008.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

It's all good. I just don't like the way china treats people. I didn't want to offend you. Recently a friend of mine went back to see his folks in Hong Kong, and has been relaying me horror stories.



As for Yi, yes he will be a player if someone that young can avoid being shut down by a stellar defender such as Howard than there is no question he's going to change the way people think about Chinese players. I am very excited for him to come over.


I wish I could watch these games, but I can't find them. I wonder about Yi's fundamentals and how he can play of off Yao. We all know Yao passes amazingly well and I wonder exactly how that incorporates into the chinese player's system.


----------

